# What's a 5D MKII worth



## azonie (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure until release date, but may buy MKIII, and wondering what my MKII in excellent condition is worth.


----------



## Overread (Feb 25, 2012)

Head over to ebay and search on completed listings. That should give you some idea what the market is giving in your area/country for the camera (make sure to check the auctions for quality, accessories and also to make sure its a second hand and not new retail selling of course).

You can also check out some of the camera shops who deal in second hand products to see what price they are setting.


----------

